# I fell in love with tyler



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

what do you think?


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello! Love on MUT! Hmmm... What does Tyler think is more important!!! If the feeling is mutual, I reckon there's a way it can work out... Just be careful and make sure this isn't "rebound" since you just got out of a LONG relationship! Best of luck to you (and Tyler)!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

I want to go over and see Michal. At first I was thinking it so difficult and thinking does it work out over the net?? But I was talking to Jen (the mod) ANd she said that her and her fiance or bf met over MUT so I was thinking well maybe there is a chance.

After I broke up with Joni I wasnt thinking of any girls but Michal is quite unique.... to bad she lives so far away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Makes it so tough, but im sure we can make it work. There is always workers visa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . I would love to see Isreal. Maybe sounds crazy but oh well thats how relationships start dont they. Some take time, but some just happen. I know my friend Cameron met his gf off the internet, didnt happen as fast... BUT I think it took them 3 months then Cam asked.. THey see eachother a few times a year, eventually he ask her to marry him. I have been talking with Michal for a while now through PM's hrs a day. I have gotten to know her quite well.

Sure it would make things easier on me if Israel and Canada were connected lol... Like America and Canada, but there is things you can work out. Just give it time and see what happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If all goes smooth I was going to say its the first to ever happen over MUT but I forgot about Jen haha and maybe someone els  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont know.

Best.

T.


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

This is great! Good Luck to you guys! hehehe


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2006)

wow!!!! tyler is my man you cant fall in love.. im just kidding im married, im curious to tylers reaction and how he feels and wow when did this take place?? i agree with aquliah be careful i hate to see you or tyler hurt thats my buddy!! but if the feeling is mutual then i wish you guy's the best!!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

oh this is great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i feel butterflies in my stomach hearing the news. (im very corny when it comes to love)

Tyler i agree with you, i also know many people who have met like that. and love can conquer anything.

and yeah, good luck to you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

well aquilah

when i still was with my e x bf we allredy had a dieing realencep

and when i was here in mut i saw tyler and i love his personellty and everytime i saw him in here even his user name i found myself with a huge smile

i just started to think about him all day and one day i woke up and didnt felt anything to my ex bf

i just wanted to go to mut and see if t is there

tyler is amazing

and make me feel feelings that i never knowon that were acsist

he is so tugtfull kind sweet wonderfull man ever

and i love him so much


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

oh yes, tell us. how did this happen? we want all the details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

thank you your so sweet


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 3, 2006)

True, we do want details!

I just wish you two the best of luck!!!

:love5:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

when i first saw tyler i tought that he his really funny and intrsting and that he is a rare guy

i just found myself flirtin' with him in some posts

and it feel so good he make me feel feelings that i never felt before

for the first time of my life i love myself(he is such an incredble guy and i love him)

we started to pms(and reveld our emotion one to anther)

and here we are now

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

i love him

admire him

and think that we can make it


----------



## Becka (Dec 3, 2006)

i'm happy for you two! a lot of couples meet online and end up being very happy together, i think we had a post about it a long long time ago and there were a few muters that had met their others online


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks becka


----------



## jeansguyokc (Dec 3, 2006)

I met my partner online and we have been together 6 yrs. Do we drive each other crazy...hell yes, but I would be lost without him.


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

This is what I call LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT hehehe


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome! Good Luck you two! Please keep us updated on how things are going.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 3, 2006)

awwww....

I'm torn between giving you logical advice and "follow your heart" advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I met my husband on another site that i post on (we lived only an hour away from each other though, so meeting was much easier for us than you guys).

The only advice i can give you is- try to take your conversations to instant messenger for a bit, and soon after to the phone- pm's and e-mails just aren't the same, trust me. You need to hear each other's voices and talk a while, and make it more personal.

And of course you need to meet soon to see if you have chemistry face to face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Although i remember meeting my husband for the first time and thinking "what the heck am i doing meeting this strange guy from the nternet?" :kopfkratz: :laughing:

there's no relationship without driving each other crazy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow, lol how long have you too been keep this a secret!? Good luck to the both of you though! I think almost everyone has fallen in love with tylers personality at some point!

Party on!!!!:yahootongue:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

yes it is

i never belive in love at first sight befor

or we should could it a love at first post:laughing:

me and t have a really strong conection magicelly even:laughing:

and we feels like we know its ather like always

you know that all the pepole feels in a diffrent way

so i just feels feelings that i never knew them acsist and he feel the same

i know that hes my soul mate


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 3, 2006)

Michal I think you are a real sweetie and I think Tyler is as well - plus a cutie.

Hope the two of you can realy make things work.

I think that Israelies can be allowed into Canada fairly easily. Politically, we are very strong allies.


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 3, 2006)

wow! i had no idea this was going on! well, if the feeling is mutual...hell, why the hell not! but take it slow since michal (you just got out of a relationship). best of luck to the both of you!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Oh my gosh, this is so cute. Both of you are such nice people. And you both deserve nice people. I am on edge waiting to see what happens, lol. If anything, at least you will be good friends, I am sure of it. Awww. :handkuss:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

well when i was with my ex i felt like im inside of a huge plonter

and tyler just opend it

and show me the way

(i dont have any feelings for my x nothing)

i love tyler with all my heart

his the best ever

thank you

your so sweet:laughing:

you just put a big smile on my face:laughing:


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

You are sooooo adorable Michal


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

Awe thanks everyone for the support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate it lots. I know this will work. I hope I get to see her as soon as possible. Thanks again everybody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ALl is appreciated. Rachelle we havent kept it a secret all that long. WE have been talking a while, but things got more and more heavy as we went along  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then as we decided the way we felt we decided to tell everyone on MUT.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 3, 2006)

awww, thats really cool! Everything should workout with you two!!

Congrats!


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 3, 2006)

no problem!


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

How did I mis this! I think its so way cool, !!! go for it guys! Live life like it was ment to be lived!


----------



## Teresamachado (Dec 3, 2006)

I sooo agree with you Paula my dear


----------



## lynnda (Dec 3, 2006)

How sweet! I wish you guys the very best!:inlove:


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2006)

:iagree: yay!!!! congrats to both of you..


----------



## Kathy (Dec 3, 2006)

Wow!! I wondered from some of the posts I read on the other thread about you two. hehe...Congrats and I hope all works out for both of you.

I met Steve online - match.com to be exact. We emailed, then talked on the phone, then finally met face to face. Maybe us MUTers will take up a "let's send Tyler to Israel" collection. lol...


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

I had no idea how many of you girls met guys online, that is such an inspiration. Makes me feel more confident with this. I have never had realtionship online. But thanks again everyone for the sweet support, and thanks Kaville hah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want to look for a better job then the one im at right now to save up for going.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 3, 2006)

awww this is just too cute!!!!

Best of luck to you both, Michal &amp; Tyler! :inlove:


----------



## LVA (Dec 3, 2006)

Congrats u too! how cute ..! hehe ... I agree w/IMs and talking on the phone. Take it slow first . Wish u 2 the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 3, 2006)

I am so happy for you guys. Hope it works out.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 3, 2006)

Awww!! Conrgats you two, this is wonderful! You two do have such amazing chemistry on here. I agree with Kaville...a "send Tyler to Israel" MUT fund is in order! I wish you two all the best, you both deserve all the happiness in the world. :inlove:


----------



## Mina (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG I missed this thread. I am so happy for you michal. you deserve the happiness..Tyler n you be the best couple. Best of luck with you guyz.

I too met my bf online. I don't know if you guyz heard of Napstar (P2P Program). Oneday I was downloading a song from him, then he was so nice to send me pm saying sorry but i have to go to bed. I was like it's ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Then we start talking from next day. (and it was so amazing he's from same country as me) I wasn't quite sure about him. so i was ignoring him for while. He said well if your not ready for friendship, i will not force you. nd he didn't, as time pass we become close friend..after staying in friendship more then one year...it took long to decide..cause I love long time relationship...I will love one and stay with him for forever..now we are friends and lovebirds....and it's been 6 years. It's really hard for me to meet him. Eventhough he's in CANADA. I am USA. not far. But for family matters we haven't seen each other for 5 years. First time i saw him that was it. However I am happy he's a resident now in CANADA just last week (was a international student). Now he will come over to meet my family so he can arranging ask my parents for my hand. Yea it's really tough..however relationship comes from trust. Trust each other everything can be easy as you go along. LOVE+TRUST = LONG TIME RELATIONSHIP...Enjoy ur life live it and Enjoy it full of it.

BTW he didn't propose me untill he came over USA. He was afraid if i would not say yes after i see him face to face LOL. HE told me don't fall in love with me untill u have seen me face to face.LOL such a looser.

I pray for both of you. I agree with others you should talk more and more to know each other. I am happy for both of you......CONGRATS!


----------



## Andi (Dec 3, 2006)

well first of all congrats to both of you.

I can only say things about long term relationships since thatÂ´s what IÂ´m going through. I met my now fiancÃ© over myspace but since he was working in Vienna at that time we met like 2 weeks after we started talking. I know that LT-relationships have a good chance of working if the love and trust is big enough, and if both partners share a unique connection that they never had with anyone else, but it still is very hard for both partners.

But I donÂ´t know how it is with people who have met over the net and never got to spend time together before they express their feelings for each other. I have heard of people who went through that but I could somehow never imagine that to happen to myself. But actually it might be easier for the 2 of us since you never met...that is it will be even harder when you do meet, you know having to say goodbye. But Tyler you mentioned workerÂ´s visa so thatÂ´s always good to know that youÂ´d be willing to do that.

ah donÂ´t mind me...I am not taking my own long term relationship well enough, itÂ´s very hard on my poor little heart to constantly miss my fiancÃ©. Again good luck guys, and keep us updated!!!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

That is so wonderful When you both are ready to meet for the first time, I want to see many pictures of you both


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

if i will talk with him on the phone i wiil be sad and happy at the same time

and i probebly start to cry

it wiil be so good to hear his voice

(but i can talk with him here in pms)

but i really want is to give him a big squeezy hug

and to hold his hands

i know that ill will feel compterbell with him

i just want him by myside

i love him so much


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

hello i just woke up and had to read this thread again to get butterflies in my stomach  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> congrats again guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

I have already posted about your great news! Have you talked on the phone yet or just online?


----------



## semantje (Dec 3, 2006)

i wish you both best luck!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

we talkes only in pms:smile:

dont 4get that its really hard for me to talk in english

and add to this tyler voice(probeby the sexiest voice ever)

i probebly frezz or memble:tocktock:

i think that if we meet it will be a great advencher

and a great test to see how we feels next to eatch over

he makes me feel like the luckiest girl that ever born:inlove3:

and i love him so much

:inlove:

:1f:


----------



## Leony (Dec 3, 2006)

OMG WOOOOOOOOOOW!!!

Sorry I missed this thread!!

I'm so happy for you both, Michal and Tyler!

A long term relationship is NOT easy by the way, but best of luck to both of you! :heart:

You guys only talks on PMs? Get a messenger for God sake! lol.

I still can't believe that this actually happens, especially on MUT!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

its maybe sound stuiped but what the diffrence between messenger and the pms?


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 3, 2006)

With a messenger, you get to talk "LIVE" to each other. You type stuff in and send it to him and he types stuff back to you, right there and then. MSN is a good one. Just go to msn.com and download it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

i dont have a mic

and it will be very wierd to me to talk to the computer

there no privacy in this housh:scared:

i think im gonna stick with the posts

ther nothing like the feelin' when i get a privete massage from tyler

the best feeling in the world

i wish he were here right now


----------



## KristieTX (Dec 3, 2006)

Awww... he'll be back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry you have no privacy. I think you could probably get to know him better that way though.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

actully we talks about everything

and we have that feeling that we knowen each ather since... ever

he his such a perfect guy

my perfect guy

:icon_cheers:


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I think meeting on line can be a plus, as long as everyone is honest , it goes right to your personality and bypasses the superficial that it seems so many relationships are built on..


----------



## mintesa (Dec 3, 2006)

agree :add_wegbrech:


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 3, 2006)

thats so cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

i love you :1f:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

I totally agree with ever, thanks for all your support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . And Paula you are absolutely right. That is all the relationships are here just based solid on looks, thats why half of them are disasters.

Also michal  the only difference between PM's and msn or AIM is we could talk with one another instanly rather then send PM's its kind of like comparing email to MSN... Its just more conveinent to talk over MSN in my oppinion. But if its not comfortable with you its all good, if you need some time to think out your words and stuff because your english might not be 100% its all good. But give it some thought MSN is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im on it all the time, next to I am on AIM.

L  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

that would be soooo cool to have a photographer waiting to capture the moment!:lovelove:


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

I missed this thread some how. :]]

but I'm *very* happy for you two! I hope everything works out well! :]]


----------



## LVA (Dec 3, 2006)

this thread is so cute, reminds me of when i first fell in love ..lol

I agree about getting butterflies in my stomach from reading this thread .,.. lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

your so sweet:laughing:


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

yes it does bring back memories :1f: .....


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 3, 2006)

congrats to both of you


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 3, 2006)

you guys definitely should try the instant messenger!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Dec 3, 2006)

aawww! i'm totally getting butterflies in my stomach from this thread aswell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You are both such sweet, friendly individuals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and i wish you two all the best!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

thanks

thats a really sweet think to say


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 3, 2006)

will we all get invited to the wedding!!!!!!

you guys are too cute!!! best of luck!!!


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

Yes Mut wedding haha. I think that would be the first wouldnt it be lol?? That has to be a record in guiness or something.

Thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 3, 2006)

:sdrop:


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 3, 2006)

ok, i have to admit that for the longest time i thought that Tyler was a girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TylerD (Dec 3, 2006)

Lmao ouch. Well im glad you realized im not now haha.


----------



## Leza1121 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Tyler and Michal, :1f: :sunshine:

I'm just reading through the posts and very, very excited for you both. It's funny as I was thinking about Tyler today wondering how he was feeling now as opposed to when he started posting on MUT (the ex-girlfriend).

I so glad you both have found each other. Now get to MSN or AIM instant messenger (I think with SKYPE you will need a mic or headset) and start talking instantly.

:1f: :sunshine:


----------



## TylerD (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Leza. Yes I am very happy now. I havent talked with Joni in a long long time (ex) but no need. Michal is 5x better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .

Also Michal this is what MSN looks like in case you dont know.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 4, 2006)

well, you're posting on a make-up board for God's sake! :laughing:

How many guys post here? So it was a prefectly honest mistake on my part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL I did same. Then reading some post i have search his profile. LOL

So when is the flying time Tayler?


----------



## TylerD (Dec 4, 2006)

hahaha ya I felt a bit strange coming here, becasue the last one I was on was Nexopia and there was a few guys on that and then I went to makeup411 and again there was guys on that. Actually 2 of the mods are guys. Then I hated both and came here haha.

Miran what do you mean when is flying time, I dont know what that means??


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 4, 2006)

i think she means when are you flying to israel to meet Michal?


----------



## TylerD (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh.. Im not sure, me and Michal still have to work out the arrangements and stuff... See what is easier... If its easier on her for me to fly down there then I will, but if its easier for us for her to fly down here then she can. She might be nervous about coming to a new country, where I would love to travel so it might make more sense that I go.

I know right now its fairly easy to get workers visa here in Canada especially if she works at a clothing store where she is, she could work here for 6 months or so. But we havent discussed it at all yet. We will and then I will keep you all updated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mina (Dec 4, 2006)

Your Right! Thanks!

GREAT! Sorry i wasn't clear enough with my question. :vogel: I hope everything work out smoothly. :rockwoot: Do keep us updated.


----------



## Shelley (Dec 4, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you! This is wonderful news! I hope you will be able to see each other in person soon.:rockwoot:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks

do you want to swich?

i will move to canda and you to israel?

ill will give you all my makeup


----------



## Sonia_K (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow...this is great news. Congratulations to both of you. :flowers:

I was starting to suspect something was up between the two of you last Friday. Tha't why I said Michal was Tyler's #1 fan. I hope everything works out well. Good Luck and I hope you get to meet soon.


----------



## KimC2005 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow!! MUT love!! Congratulations to the both of you!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 4, 2006)

Aww, Instant Messenger is more like a LIVE conversation, you can even see the person you talk to on web camera BUT that if the person own any webcam.

Looks like you're Instant messenger virgin lol. LMK if you need help, just PM me Michal.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 4, 2006)

lmao.


----------



## hushabye (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow! That's awesome! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Kimmers86 (Dec 4, 2006)

Whoa...when did this all happen? Last I knew Michal was still in an awful relationship....but I'm definitely glad she's out now! Good luck you two!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 4, 2006)

:1f:


----------



## claire20a (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats to you both, please keep us all posted!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, I just got back and see y'all came out openly now!

I've told you this before but i'll say it again, "Y'all are so cute together!" Congrats!

Awww, love the sig!


----------



## Mina (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL @ Virgin


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 4, 2006)

Wooooooooooooo! I don't know how missed this, Michal and Tyler... I don't know why I always thought you two could make a nice couple, it seems that you both are caring and have a great heart, My best wishes guys!


----------



## littletingoddes (Dec 4, 2006)

Congrats to both of you! I got a warm and fuzzy feeling reading the posts from both of you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats what makes a relationship interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck to you guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 5, 2006)

im loving it too

:tocktock:

thank you


----------



## SimplyElegant (Dec 5, 2006)

Aww this is so cute. I hope everything works out.


----------



## TylerD (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it will work out!!

Nice to see you back Lisa and have your support  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 5, 2006)

wow!! How wonderful!!:handkuss: :handkuss:


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 5, 2006)

This is great:handkuss:


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

Aw, you two are totally awesome, I hope everything works out for ya!!!! *KISSES*


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 6, 2006)

and your totally cute:tocktock:


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

Not as cute as you two!!!!! :moa:


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 6, 2006)

you beat me what can i say

have a great and loving day

:1f:


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 6, 2006)

That's because I'm right, you two are so cute!! I luv ya!!


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 6, 2006)

i agree

:laughing:


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 9, 2006)

*oh, my godddd!* i can't believe this! this is sooo sweet, you guys!

yeah, i met toby through a member on MuT (his cousin), he wasn't a member, and it's long distance right now, but moving in together next month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

good luck to you, too, and if it doesn't work out romantically, you gained a great friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 9, 2006)

oh jen this is so sweet of you:laughing:

he allready my best friend

and i cant wait to meet him:tocktock:

i just love him love him love him love him

did i menchen that i love him?


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

aaaahhhhhh....so heartwarming to see a young woman in love .....


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 9, 2006)

im more than in love

im in love with tyler


----------



## TylerD (Dec 11, 2006)

Im coming down there and just staying there forever haha...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont think I will be able to leave.


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 11, 2006)

and if you do want to leave

i wont let you:rotfl:


----------



## KathrynNicole (Dec 11, 2006)

Aww! Good luck!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 11, 2006)

This is completely awesome!!! Congratulations to the both of you! Hehe, I knew someone would snag you eventually! (Hey, good thing it wasn't Dolph, but we'll leave that for another day, lol!)

You two are just dolls!

This just warms my heart to see this...

You have an awesome guy here, Michal.

I met my husband online.

LOL, We struck up a conversation in a paranormal chat room, and from that day on I was completely smitten! He not only made me laugh, but he warmed my heart in a way that no other man could. I couldn't help but be floored by his intellegence, and his open-mindedness - in my eyes he was (and still is) the perfect man.

The best part about him is that he sees me for who I am, and loves me for who I am, and I with him. We make eachother laugh everyday, and we bring light into eachother's lives, What can I say, I love my Stevelet, heheheh!


----------



## beautynista (Dec 11, 2006)

Cute! Good luck to you guys! :inlove:


----------



## Gleam84 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow...that's so wonderful! Congrats to you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen (Dec 16, 2006)

thank you:laughing:

he is the best

he is my perfect man:tocktock:


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Dec 20, 2006)

OMG!! This is the cutest thing ever!!!!!! I wish you guys the best!!!!!!!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

awwwwwww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

